# Kands, a new project for you?



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Keith and Sharon,

I thought this would be good for your next 'fitting party' :lol: 

RV Sauna
The difference between an RV and a regular brick and mortar home has become even less dramatic with the introduction of the world's first RV sauna. Yup, a sauna. The compact unit can be installed in a trailer or motorhome can seat two people at a time (unless they are seriously big, in which case one person would be more appropriate). When it's not being used, the sauna can double as a storage cupboard. RV Sauna sells from $4,000 to $5,000. To learn more call Andre Levesque at 616-954-9987 or Mickey Thomas 574-262-2399.

Chris


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Condor said:


> Hi Keith and Sharon,
> 
> I thought this would be good for your next 'fitting party' :lol:
> 
> ...


A quick google suggests the finns have had these for a while.


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi emgee,

I installed a small 4 person Finnish Sauna in my garage in 1989.
I appreciate the Scandinavians have small saunas available. But the saunas now available in the States are specially designed and made for motorhomes etc. and presumably run off 110v.

Chris


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Condor said:


> Hi emgee,
> 
> I installed a small 4 person Finnish Sauna in my garage in 1989.
> I appreciate the Scandinavians have small saunas available. But the saunas now available in the States are specially designed and made for motorhomes etc. and presumably run off 110v.
> ...


Do a google on it. Was done a while ago for an american rv in finland. Think they used gas. Even has details of correct stones to use. Rv and sauna it's the first hit. Surprised me till I realised it was Finnish.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris
Think we will give that a miss for now mate :lol: :lol: Maybe when we get a 42 foot RV eh???? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith

Ps. I think you are just trying to get me in trouble :wink: :wink:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

kands said:


> Hi Chris
> Think we will give that a miss for now mate :lol: :lol: Maybe when we get a 42 foot RV eh???? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith
> ...


Could alway fit it under your bed. :roll:

Now that would be a water bed :wink: :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorhome Sauna*

Hi

The hot water in my van is so blooming hot, the whole van becomes a sauna when I fill the sink!

Russell


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

I'm with you Kands forget the Sauna. The Hot Tub on the roof is the only way to go :lol: 

Regards

Arizona


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Me thinks Keith will be looking for a roof box to adapt :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

